

Tennessee sues the FCC to stop city-run internet - alexcasalboni
http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/25/tennessee-sues-fcc-over-municipal-broadband/

======
chrisbennet
AT&T, etc. bought those Tennessee politicians fair and square. Who is the FCC
to interfere with that? /sarcasm

~~~
dragonwriter
AT&T wouldn't have this problem if they'd thought to buy the _local_
politicians, too.

